# waves of nausea after 5 day transfer



## bluebell68 (Oct 12, 2010)

hi ladies, just wondered if anybody has experienced this, had my transfer on sat morning, but since yest, ive been having very mild waves of nausea, only last a few seconds but are pretty much all day, also yest i had a raging headache, i know it could be the progesterone, but would like to know if anybody had similar as nobody seems to mention sickness untill after bfp, thanks xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya jay  it the progesterone that cause it  and it is all normal  and for headache I would say are you drinking enough water  and for feeling sick  try to eat lot of small meal and ginger nut help  and good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## bluebell68 (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks becky, wasnt reading much into it as im sure i felt like that last time xxx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

I Had Nausea At 4dpt 5dpt And 6dpt Which Led Me To Test At 7dpt Which Was A Clear Bfp So I Would Say Its A Very Good Sign xxx


Jay x


----------



## bluebell68 (Oct 12, 2010)

i hope so jay thank you and congratulations on your twins xxx


----------

